# Laptop under 75k



## rachitrt23 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) What is your budget? </b>(INR or USD)<br />
<br /> 75k
<br />
<b>2) What size &amp; weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?</b><br />
 Netbook; 11&quot; - 10” screen or less Thin and Light; 12&quot; - 14&quot; screen Mainstream; 15&quot; - 16&quot; screen Desktop Replacement; 17&quot;+ screen<br /> 15inch (less heavier the better) 
<br />
<br />
<b>3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? </b><br />
<br /> Its for a civil engineer so design softwares and the likes
<br />
<b>5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?</b><br />
<br /> i7 (quadcore one willbe better for such softwares right?) 8gb ram 1tb+ hd
<br />
<b>4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?</b><br />
a. Like:<br /> HP, Dell
b. Dislike:<br /> Lenovo
<br />
<br />
<b>6) Anything else you would like to say?</b><br /> Its for a friend and it will be a replacement for the lenovo z51 she bought from store which started giving troubles(motherboard failed. So the hate for lenovo). since that Asus laptop with 950m might not be available their therefore inclined towards hp and dell. 
Screen resolution <b>( </b>768p (<b>HD</b>) / 900p / 1080p (<b>Full HD</b>) FullHD preferred <b>)</b>Battery back up <b>(</b> normal (<b>3-4hrs</b>) / extended (<b>5-7hrs</b>) Good enough <b>)</b>Purchase place <b>(</b> Online (<b>eg - flipkart, infibeam</b>) / Local / Abroad (<b>do mention the country</b>) <b>)</b> As mentioned from a mall


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 19, 2015)

Fill the form


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 19, 2015)

I did..
Don't know what's the issue with tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2015)

This one should be sufficient. No need of ROG. Upgrade the RAM
Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 19, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> This one should be sufficient. No need of ROG. Upgrade the RAM
> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


+1
Add a decent SSD for 4-5k.

On the higher side if you are willing to import check this somehow(someone travelling to US)-
Amazon.com : MSI Computer P Series PE60 6QE-031US 15.6" Laptop : Computers & Accessories
~68k

But I guess Asus one will suffice.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 19, 2015)

Guys since it will be bought from a mall i doubt she will find asus laptops. So please suggest in Dell and HP


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 19, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Guys since it will be bought from a mall i doubt she will find asus laptops. So please suggest in Dell and HP



You said civil engineering softwares.

Let me make you clear
I have Y510p core i5 full wattage
-Autocad - works
-Revit-Rendering takes loads of time-8-10 hrs
-Structural suites - STAAD Pro - will work
-Matlab - barely working.

Now if you proceed with Dell ,HP current lineup,my 3 year old Y510p outperforms them easily.

So revit and Matlab is out of question.

Now if you wan't to go ahead with Dell/HP having U proccy .Go ahead but eventually u will suffer.

Remember if u r into designing softwares always buy full wattage proccy.

Dell Inspiron @ 55k is a foolish buy.
Except screen everything is junk.

Won't suggest Y50 "Revised'" @ 86k because it's way too overpriced.

Word from civil engineer myself don't buy Dell,HP

Anyways u have no option but Dell,HP

Enquire Dell about this model-
Amazon.com : Dell Inspiron i7559-763BLK 15.6" Full-HD Gaming Laptop (Core i5, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, NVIDIA GeForce GTX960M) with Windows 10 : Computers & Accessories

Again this model is not VFM above 62k


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 19, 2015)

I know man but problem is my friend bought z51 from a mall. But its motherboard got fried and she want a replacement now. They said you can buy any laptop. She doubts she will find asus laptops there.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> I know man but problem is my friend bought z51 from a mall. But its motherboard got fried and she want a replacement now. They said you can buy any laptop. She doubts she will find asus laptops there.



Are they providing some kind of refund or discount?  If yes then how much ?

A good CPU is preferrable for the softwares, designing softwares, which you want to run. Its not like that the ULV processors won't run them, but rendering will take more time


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 19, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Are they providing some kind of refund or discount?  If yes then how much ?
> 
> A good CPU is preferrable for the softwares, designing softwares, which you want to run. Its not like that the ULV processors won't run them, but rendering will take more time


A laptop replacement. And i know a quad-core or a full wattage processor is necessary. But nothing can be done if it's not available. That is why I was asking here so that you guys can suggest some HP or Dell model with quad-core processor because i couldn't find one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2015)

Ask her to get an assembled desktop instead, take the reference 50k config from the forum's PC recommendation thread. HP and Dell have crap configs for the budget and your friend isn't interested in buying online.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 19, 2015)

Wish she could. But it's not an option


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 19, 2015)

So there's no quad-core cpu from dell or hp in that range?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 19, 2015)

Is it possible for you to get a refund?


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 19, 2015)

Sadly no


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 19, 2015)

Do you have a Lenovo Y50 960M in the "mall"?


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 19, 2015)

No to lenovo cuz she had a terrible experience with it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2015)

[strike]Ask[/strike] Tell her to forget about the mall and order Asus laptop which anupam_pb gave link to.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 20, 2015)

She has to buy from there. As i told refund. Just replacement


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2015)

If it is still under warranty, just ask for full refund since the powerful config you expect isn't available in your budget or in that mall.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll tell her


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't get anything below that Asus A550JX-XX142D though.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2015)

How about buying a 75k laptop & then selling it..... After that buy the ASUS one..... Just a random thought 

Try to get refund


----------



## napsterv (Nov 21, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> So there's no quad-core cpu from dell or hp in that range?



Sorry but HP and Dell no longer sell quad core processor laptop below 1 lac I think.


----------

